# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > سوال: طریقه فارسی کردن نرم افزار از طریق فایل زبان آن با فرمت XML

## fanus24

سلام دوستان عزیز. یک سوال داشتم.من فایل xmlیک نرم افزار رو ویرایش کردم اندازه ای که منو اون نرم افزار مورد نظر فارسی بشه و این اتفاق افتاد
منو فارسی شد. ولی یک مشکلی هست با اینکه منو ها فارسی ولی هنگام تایپ به زبان فارسی زبان فارسی رو ساپورت نمیکن و بصورت 
علامت سوال حروف و نشون میده. ولی زبان انگلیسیش هیچ مشکلی نداره.


yarmcsmrgc54.jpg
شماره 1

عکس شماره 1 و ببینید بصورت علامت سوال متن فارسی . و کد در نظر گرفته شده واسه علامت سوال هم 63 با اینکه منو فارسی

j9rxgiyap80r.jpg
شماره2



طبق عکس شماره 2 متن انگلیسی مشکلی نداره 
حالا کسی نمیدونه که باید چیکار کنم که برنامه زبان فارسی رو هم ساپورت کنه

yp0j53an2zuy.jpg
شماره3

اینم او فایل xml که ویرایشش کردم فقط حروف آخرو ویرایش کردم اندازه ای که منو فارسی بشه

دوستان آیا واسه این راهی هست  که من بتونم کاری کنم که زبان فارسی رو ساپورت کنه . کسی تا حالا
اینطور کاری رو انجام داده راهنمایی کنه من و؟
با تشکر از دوستان

----------

